# "Powerful" Classical Music?



## IllBeBach (Sep 23, 2017)

I am looking for new pieces to explore and was hoping some of the brains here at Talk Classical could help guide me. I am a fan of "loud and powerful" classical music. Examples of what I'm talking about are 

Beethoven's 9th - 4th Movement (Ode to Joy)
Beethoven's 6th - 4th Movement
Igor Stravinsky's Rite of Spring - Sacrifice of the Glorified One
Modest Mussorgsky- Night on Bald Mountain

There are numerous examples. I only left a few. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

The Birth of our Savior- Messiaen (9 Meditations for Organ)- the last movement is the most loud and powerful. 
Judas Maccabeus- Handel
Vespers for the Blessed Virgin- Monteverdi
Emperor Concerto- Beethoven
Any of the Mahler symphonies have many loud and powerful moments. For instance the end of the second symphony.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Brahms' symphony no. 1, A German Requiem, Tragic Overture
Bach's mass in B minor
Verdi's requiem


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Sibelius 2nd symphony final movement 
Beethoven 7th final movement 
Tchaikovsky Pathetique 3rd movement
Grieg Piano Concerto final movement

These are a few that I can think of. Probably think of a few more later!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Vaughan Williams 6th symphony, 1st movement.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Biber, Missa Salisburgensis conducted by McCreesh. Turn your system up to 10 and wait for the first "Kyrie."

Also the second movement of Bruckner's 8th symphony conducted by anyone but Karajan.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's "St. Anne" Prelude and Fugue packs a mighty wallop on the king of instruments.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Play it *LOUD*

*Abbé Roze - Vivat in Aeternum*


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I think the opening of la noche de los mayas by revueltas has a really powerful opening/ first movement, when you listen to the right one: 




A Wagner prelude, like the Act 2 Prelude of Die Walkure or the act 3 prelude of Siegfried.











I mentioned both of those in another thread....and there're reasons for that.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Check these pieces:

Roslavets - Komsomoliya
Tchaikovsky - The Voyevode
Shostakovich - The Execution of Stepan Razin
Holst - Mars, Jupiter and Uranus from The Planets
Bantock - Thalaba the Destroyer, Dante and Beatrice
Respighi - Suite from Belkis, Regina di Saba
Barber - Second Essay for orchestra
Dvorák - Scherzo capriccioso, The Watergoblin, The Noon Witch
Glazunov - The Sea, Stenka Razin
Rachmaninov - Caprice Bohemien
Franck - Le Chasseur Maudit
Bruch - In Memoriam
Prokofiev - Scythian Suite


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

IllBeBach said:


> I am looking for new pieces to explore and was hoping some of the brains here at Talk Classical could help guide me. I am a fan of "loud and powerful" classical music. Examples of what I'm talking about are
> 
> Beethoven's 9th - 4th Movement (Ode to Joy)
> Beethoven's 6th - 4th Movement
> ...


Try the final movement of Schumann's Second Symphony as well as the final movements of Bartók's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta and Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ameriques by Edgard Varese
St Luke Passion by Penderecki
Symphony No.10 by Henze
Terrains Vague by Per Norgard


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

*James MacMillan's Symphony No. 1 "Vigil"*


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Stravinsky's Firebird, specifically the infernal dance. 
Also try: 
Ravel- La Valse
Bruckner- Symphony 7, 9
Shostakovich- Symphony 5, 7
Stravinsky- Fireworks
Strauss- Alpine Symphony


----------



## Steve1087 (Sep 17, 2017)

Depends what you interpret as 'powerful'.
Wagner Prelude to Act 3 Lohengrin and conclusion to Gotterdammerung
Strauss Alpine Symphony and Death and Transfuguration
Tchaikovsky 4th Symphony final movement
Saint Saens Organ Symphony final movement
They are all 'loud' if you turn the volume up


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

IllBeBach said:


> I am looking for new pieces to explore and was hoping some of the brains here at Talk Classical could help guide me. I am a fan of "loud and powerful" classical music. Examples of what I'm talking about are
> 
> Beethoven's 9th - 4th Movement (Ode to Joy)
> Beethoven's 6th - 4th Movement
> ...


"Loud and powerfull" seems to mean a lot of ff's (fortissimo) in the score. I think Liszt liked fortissimo a lot; anyway, recently I heard the following transcription/paraphrase by Liszt (of Händel's Sarabande) played live and the pianist was banging that piano like hell:


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Tubin Symphony 2 'Legendary' pretty powerful.


----------

